# 1997 Sportsman Coming out of hibernation



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

*1997 Sportsman Coming out of hibernation ( UPDATED )*

:bigok: So after this long dreaded waiting period . Ive got my sportsman just about ready to fire up . Should start up next friday . hehe


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:worthless:


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

They will be up asap


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn: Cant Wait , love old quads


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

lol . She has alot of new shiny parts haha.

New piston+rings
tons of new bolts 
man to many to name 

but she is now a 503cc . 10:2:1 Comp
new cam . Complete rebuilt carb . 

Thats just a few things lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: awesome!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Now I want to see it worse LOL waitin.......................


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Hope it starts up and runs better than mine.lol


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I hope it does too . I will know as soon as the one last part gets here , **** Waiting periods suck a$$


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Always good to see/hear a bike come back to life!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I hear ya on the waiting game, I'm doing that right now too. And it sucks.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Eight to bad you aint a little more closer to me . I would help ya out . I know quite a bit about these sportsman especially the older ones .


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Yeah I could really use someone that knew something about these bikes. On a good note I think I just bout got it. Just waitin on the stinkin mail man to bring my parts.lol


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well guys . Im having a problem . Motor is together i go to start it up and click no turn over just rebuilt a starter looks like im going to be buying a Complete new starter man does that get expensive . I think im at 1500 right now this month in Nuts,bolts,Parts,Oil,Diff lube,etc.. Can you say im getting annoyed i brought it to my place of residence today hoping it would turn over and bam be just about ready to ride again . Im hoping someone can help me out here as im getting power to the starter the starter does turn over when no load is on it but when put in motor it is no go . Like something is messing up . can someone give me any idea's . Thanks 

Sincerely,
PolarisEmtFirefigthter


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

Is there any way to see if the engine will turn over by hand, to see if there is nothing locked up on the internals?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

It turns over by hand . with just the spark plug in her ( Just sitting in there not screwed in ) is blowing her out alone . with my mind working a little better today i think im going to take the fly wheel cover off and check the bendix to see maybe if it is having a problem . . But my buddy was thinking the armature is messed up but if the armature was messed up it would't turn over . There for im thinking bendix once again anymore suggestions would help


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok so the bendix was in a bind starter spins free put the bendix back in . and bam turns over . So the motor turns over and still alot of compression so i dont know if it is the battery is low or the battery charger is just plane out FRIED . So im going to hook my truck up today and post some pics . She is still naked though hehe haha


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Is there such thing as to much compression . My starter refuses to turn the motor weather there is a spark plug or not . Im getting really irated . Can someone please help me out . Starter was just rebuilt


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

We had to put the charger on a freshly charged battery. It wasn't spining fast enough to start it.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Just a thought, if your running higher compression than stock wouldn't your starter have a hard time getting past the compression stroke. Therefore it wouldn't turn over. Please if I'm wrong correct me.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I would say yes it would have a hard time, with the spark plug in, but he said it doesn't matter if the plug is in or not... Also, I don't know what the engine size was before you started.. it's a 503cc now, if it was bored over quite a bit, you have a lot more contact area on the rings, which in turn is more friction, which could also make it a little harder to turn over... sounds like you have a battery or starter problem to me... does it have a recoil starter (pull start)??


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm guessing here...but was the timming setup correctly?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well it was a 498cc motor . Bored over 50 with a high output cam and etc.. Timing is set correct . I can turn it over by hand . Pull rope broke before motor job . Im thinking i got a starter problem . Is there anyone close to Highlands/crosby area that can loan me a starter to see if its a starter or to much compression ?


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That shouldnt be enough compression to stall out the starter if its good


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

As i tore apart the starter there is a bearing seal that is really tight i think that is causing the starter not to move .


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Yep that could definately do it.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Still wanna see it .................


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

So whats the verdict...Hopefully good.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

I am at a hault on it . Were i live and were it was at is two diff places now . My landlord told me to move the wheeler and a dirtbike or move my trailer i had my dad come get my bikes . Im hunting down a Cargo Trailer right now I found one for 2G but i dont know if i want that one or not . It needs to be able to be worked in also along with hold the wheeler and dirtbike .


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

That sucks, you need to get some pics up...hopefully mine will be by the end of the week...had to order a new carb.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah it sucks next time i go to my moms i hope to have a new thermostat housing . my girl lost the one we had somewhere in the move its a 50 dollar peice


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Just ordered a new thermostat housing off ebay hope it comes through


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Guess that is what women are for.lol


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah i know right


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok so she started today i have pics but i have to load them to my computer . and it may not be till tomo till i post them up . Its still half way apart but started up and purred like a little kitten for about 2 seconds and it shut off due to a wire coming loose the starter got to hot and would no longer start it . So Tomo i am going to start her back up and get a video of her running again . Still needs a little work . such as rad. relocation finished up and mounted . then water added . Does anyone know where a oil pressure port is on the older sportsman 500's i am wanting to run a oil press guage . I also bought a shop to put my wheelers and dirtbike in . That will be delivered Thursday between 12-3 So We will see if it matters tomo. if she starts up . 


on a second note . 

Is a 503CC motor that hard to turn over by hand with a plug in it . 
and I have orange spark . is that ok . or Not ?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok Update got her running today got her running good just needs a few adjustments , As promised i have a video but ive been trying to figure out how to get the sound but it wont work to well there is no sound but here is the video ....... well nvm it wont paste wrong format i guess . Crap . well ill add some pics then ..


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Did you ever get the temperature question figured out that you asked me yesterday?


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah i somewat did ... it should run around 175 to 185 ish


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Here are some pics as promised .. Just finished my relocation rack today .. Just gotta run the lines to her and fill them up and she should be just about ready ..


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, glad to know you got yours running to. I took mine to Colorado last month and it gave all the hondas hell.lol


----------

